# Headset Recommendations?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The worst thing a passenger can do is to call me. I need to pull over and fumble, not the smoothest customer service.

0Ironically, calling me is also the best thing (sometimes). Often the customer has essential info to share.

I'd like to get a Bluetooth headset to make using the phone truly hands free. Looking at such headsets I see prices from $50 to $300. Any particular advice to offer?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The most recent:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lets-talk-bluetooth-headsets.156484/

I'm sure there are several other threads here, too.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

As noted, there are certainly lots of options that have been discussed in previous threads, but if you're looking for economical with average quality, last week I picked up a $50 Samsung BT earpiece for $15 at a Radio Shack that's going out of business. They're closing stores everywhere, so that might be an option. Also, there are always bunches of BT headsets hanging along w/ the phone accessories on the rack at TJ Maxx for <$25. As with most things, you get what you pay for. If you're just using it for the occasional pax call, or to listen to the nav, and you're not driving 8 hrs at a time, those may be options.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

This is what I recently purchased. Works really well, and haven't had any problems.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lets-talk-bluetooth-headsets.156484/#post-2334320


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Im fond of Plantronics, particularly the voyager for best audio & long battery life.


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

http://www.jabra.com/bluetooth-headsets/jabra-halo-smart


----------



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

While driving I use a Plantronics M165 Marque. Its good.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

After visiting local truck stops I discovered a real bias in favor of the Blue Parrot brand. Their top of the line 450 looked like more than I needed, so I ordered the 350. I was able to order a reconditioned one for $70. That's about half price.
I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

As a former trucker, and current BlueParrot user, I commend your choice, and thrifty use of reconditioned products. I have never heard a bad thing about BlueParrot.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been using the Blue Parrot 350 for several days, and it's awesome.

Directions are discretely piped into my ear. The passenger isn't annoyed and I find it easier to concentrate.

Sound quality is perfect for voice and terrible for music.

Phone calls are no longer a major disruption.

Customers think it looks "professional." I was afraid they would be put off by the look. They aren't.


----------



## DenyJo (May 15, 2017)

I am also looking for a good bluetooth headset.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Mine can be found in most truck stops for $130. 

My reconditioned set was $70, including freight, from the internet.


----------

